

The Value of Statistics - cwan
http://freakonomics.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/08/13/the-value-of-statistics/

======
pmichaud
Stats is one of the most important subject that modern, educated humans can
know. We are confronted with a deluge of data and statistical figures that
most people are not in any way equipped to understand.

What ends up happening is that people can make basically unsupported (or even
erroneous) claims, and instead of those claims being rightfully recognized as
bullshit or at least just conjecture, they are implanted in brains as
"statistical facts."

------
calcnerd256
"It goes to show that thinking up the right regression to run can be worth
millions." Maybe one should write an engine for deciding which regression to
invest in.

